# [conky] vos .conkyrc

## fo_o

Conky, le gadget par excellence   :Very Happy: 

Je propose de partager nos cher .conkyrc, ainsi qu'un petit screenshot

(Je poste dans la section  Documentations, Astuces et Scripts car je pense que ça pourra servir à d'autres)

Homepage de conky: http://conky.sourceforge.net/

Mon .conkyrc:

```

kground no

cpu_avg_samples 2

net_avg_samples 2

out_to_console no

use_xft yes

xftfont Monospace:pixelsize=10

own_window_transparent no

xftalpha 0.8

update_interval 1

own_window no

double_buffer yes

draw_shades no

draw_outline no

draw_borders no

stippled_borders 10

border_margin 4

border_width 1

default_color gray

default_shade_color white

default_outline_color white

gap_x 3

gap_y 40

alignment top_left

use_spacer no

no_buffers yes

uppercase no

# Colors:

color1 red

color2 97C12C

color3 green

color4 white

TEXT

$color4}[$nodename ~ $sysname $kernel]$color

${color4}Architecture$color : ${color2}$machine$color

${color4}Load$color         : ${color2}$loadavg$color

${color4}Uptime$color       : ${color2}$uptime$color

${color4}Processor$color

 |

  `- ${color4}Model$color : ${exec uname -p|cut -d\  -f1-2}

  `- ${color4}Speed$color : $freq_g Ghz

  `- ${color4}Core1$color : ${color }${cpugraph cpu1 8,80} ${cpu cpu1 }%

  `- ${color4}Core2$color : ${color }${cpugraph cpu2 8,80} ${cpu cpu2 }%

  `- ${color4}Temp$color  : Core1 ${color1}${exec sensors | grep -A 2 '^coretemp-isa-0000' | cut -c15-18 | grep '°'}$color Core2 ${color1}${exec sensors | grep -A 2 '^coretemp-isa-0001' | cut -c15-18 | grep '°'}$color

  

${color4}Memory$color

 |

  `- ${color4}Size$color : $memmax

  `- ${color4}Used$color : ${membar 8,80} $mem ($memperc %)

  

${color4}Disk$color

 |

  `- ${color4}/$color     : ${fs_bar 8,80 /} Size: ${fs_size /} Free: ${fs_free /}

  `- ${color4}/home$color : ${fs_bar 8,80 /home} Size: ${fs_size /home} Free: ${fs_free /home}

  `- ${color4}Swap$color  : ${swapbar 8,80} Size: $swapmax Used: $swap

  `- ${color4}Temp$color  : ${color1}${hddtemp /dev/hda}$color

  

${color4}Processes$color

 |

  `- ${color4}Amount$color  : $processes

  `- ${color4}Running$color : $running_processes

  

${color4}Network$color

 |

  `- ${color4}Down$color : ${downspeedgraph eth0 8,80} ${downspeed eth0} k/s Total: ${totaldown eth0}

  `- ${color4}Up$color   : ${upspeedgraph eth0 8,80} ${upspeed eth0} k/s Total: ${totalup eth0}

  

${color4}Audacious$color

 |

  `- ${color4}Status$color   : $audacious_status

  `- ${color4}Title$color    : $audacious_title

  `- ${color4}Length$color   : $audacious_length

  `- ${color4}Progress$color : ${audacious_bar 8,80}

```

Screenshot: http://foohey.net/assets/2007/10/5/conky.png

m'ci à geekounet pour le modèle du proc   :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Voila mon mien:

```
# Conky configuration

background no

use_xft yes

xftfont Fixed:size=7

xftalpha 1.0

out_to_console no

update_interval 2

total_run_times 0

own_window yes

own_window_type normal

own_window_transparent yes

own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager

double_buffer yes

minimum_size 310 10

maximum_width 310

draw_shades no

draw_outline no

draw_borders no

draw_graph_borders yes

stippled_borders 5

border_margin 4

border_width 1

default_color 004eff

default_shade_color black

default_outline_color black

alignment bottom_left

gap_x 5

gap_y 5

no_buffers no

uppercase no

cpu_avg_samples 2

net_avg_samples 2

override_utf8_locale yes

use_spacer no

TEXT

${color}${hr 2}

${color ffa000}$alignc$sysname $kernel ($machine) ${color 00aae9}on ${color ffa000}$nodename

$color${hr 1}

${color}Date: ${color ffa000}${time %A %d %B} ${alignr}${color}Uptime: ${color orange}$uptime

$color${hr 2}

${color}System :

${color} Load: ${color ffa000}$loadavg

${color} CPU:  ${color ffa000}${cpu cpu1}% ${color 00aae9}${cpubar cpu1}

$alignc${color 00aae9}${cpugraph 0 32, 300 00905f 003d54}

${color} RAM:  ${color ffa000}$memperc%  $mem/$memmax ${color 00aae9}$membar 

${color}  -> Buffered: ${color ffa000}$buffers  ${color}Cached: ${color ffa000}$cached

${color} Swap: ${color ffa000}$swapperc% $swap/$swapmax ${color 00aae9}${swapbar}

$color${hr 1}

${color}Disk I/O: ${color ffa000}$diskio

${color}File systems :

${color} Gentoo${color ffa000} ${fs_used_perc /}%  ${fs_used /}/${fs_size /}  ${color 00aae9}${fs_bar /}

${color} Winux ${color ffa000} ${fs_used_perc /mnt/winux/}% ${fs_used /mnt/winux/}/${fs_size /mnt/winux/} ${color 00aae9}${fs_bar /mnt/winux/}

${if_mounted /mnt/p2p}${color} p2p   ${color ffa000} ${fs_used_perc /mnt/p2p/}%  ${fs_used /mnt/p2p/}/${fs_size /mnt/p2p/}  ${color 00aae9}${fs_bar /mnt/p2p/}

$endif

$color${hr 1}

${color}Process:

${color} ->Total: ${color ffa000}$processes   ${color}->Running: ${color ffa000}$running_processes

${color} Top3 cpu:

${color 00aae9}   Name              PID     CPU%   MEM%

${color ffa000}    ${top name 1} ${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem 1}

${color ffa000}    ${top name 2} ${top pid 2} ${top cpu 2} ${top mem 2}

${color ffa000}    ${top name 3} ${top pid 3} ${top cpu 3} ${top mem 3}

${color} Top3 mem:

${color 00aae9}   Name              PID     CPU%   MEM%

${color ffa000}    ${top_mem name 1} ${top_mem pid 1} ${top_mem cpu 1} ${top_mem mem 1}

${color ffa000}    ${top_mem name 2} ${top_mem pid 2} ${top_mem cpu 2} ${top_mem mem 2}

${color ffa000}    ${top_mem name 3} ${top_mem pid 3} ${top_mem cpu 3} ${top_mem mem 3}

$color${hr 1}

${color}Network:

${color 00aae9}$alignc${downspeedgraph eth0 32,120 00905f 003d54}      ${upspeedgraph eth0 32,120 00905f 003d54} 

${color} Download speed: ${color ffa000}${downspeedf eth0}$color KB/s ${alignr}Upload speed: ${color ffa000}${upspeedf eth0}$color KB/s 

$color${hr 2}

${color}Paludis:

${color} Last Sync:       ${color ffa000}${execi 300 ~/.conky/portage lastsync}

${color} Last Paludis:    ${color ffa000}${execi 10 ~/.conky/portage lastemerge}

${color}    -> Overlay:   ${color ffa000}${execi 10 ~/.conky/portage lastemergeover}

${color} Current Paludis: ${color ffa000}${execi 10 ~/.conky/portage currentemerge}

${color}    -> Elapsed Time: ${color ffa000}${execi 10 ~/.conky/portage currentemergeElapsed}

${color}${hr 2}

${color}Horus pppd:

${color} Status:        ${color ffa000}${execi 10 ~/.conky/horuslog cnx}

${color} IP:            ${color ffa000}${execi 10 ~/.conky/horuslog ip}

${color} Derniere deco: ${color ffa000}${execi 10 ~/.conky/horuslog date}

${color}       ->duree: ${color ffa000}${execi 10 ~/.conky/horuslog ct}

${color}${hr 2}
```

Et le script portage que j'ai fais (adapté pour paludis)

```
#!/bin/bash

case "$1" in

#lastsync

lastsync)

   TMP=`qlop -C --sync  | tail -n 1`

   POS=2

   MOIS=`echo $TMP | cut -f $POS -d " "`

   POS=3

   JOUR=`echo $TMP | cut -f $POS -d " "`

   POS=4

   if [ "$JOUR" -eq " " ]; then

      JOUR=`echo $TMP | cut -f $POS -d " "`

      POS=5

   fi

      

   HEURE=`echo $TMP | cut -f $POS -d " "`

        echo "$JOUR/$MOIS $HEURE"

   ;;

#lastemerge

lastemerge)

   TMP=`qlop -Cl | tail -n 1`

   JOUR=`echo $TMP | cut -f 3 -d " "`

   POS=7

   if [ "$JOUR" == " " ]; then

      POS=8

   fi

   RESULT=`echo $TMP | cut -f $POS -d " " | cut -f 1 -d ":"`

   echo "$RESULT"

   ;;

lastemergeover)

   TMP=`qlop -Cl | tail -n 1`

        JOUR=`echo $TMP | cut -f 3 -d " "`

        POS=7

        if [ "$JOUR" == " " ]; then

                POS=8

        fi

        RESULT=`echo $TMP | cut -f $POS -d " "`

   RESULT=`echo $RESULT | cut -f 3 -d ":"`

   echo $RESULT

   ;;

currentemerge)

   TMP=`qlop -Cc | grep '*' | cut -f 3 -d " "`

   if [ "$TMP" == "" ];then

      RESULT="nothing now"

   else

      RESULT=$TMP

   fi

   echo "$RESULT"

   ;;

currentemergeElapsed)

   TMP=`qlop -Cc | grep "elapsed" | cut -f 2- -d ":"`

   if [ "$TMP" == "" ];then

      TMP="no emerge in progress"

   fi

   echo "$TMP"

   ;;

distcc)

   TMP=`qlop -Cc`

   if [ "$TMP" == "" ];then

      echo "nothing to distcc ;-)"

      echo "" #spacer

      echo ""

      echo ""

   else

   DISTCC_DIR="/var/tmp/portage/.distcc/" distccmon-text > .conky-distcc

   cat .conky-distcc

   fi

   ;;

estimated)

   TMP=`qlop -Cc | grep '*' | cut -f 3 -d " "`

        if [ "$TMP" == "" ];then

                RESULT=""

        else

                RESULT=$TMP

        fi

   

   if [ "$RESULT" == "" ];then

      #bah rien

      echo ""

   else

      TMP=`echo $RESULT | cut -f 1 -d "-"`

      RESULT=`qlop -tH $TMP`

      echo $RESULT

   fi

   ;;

esac
```

Bon c'est moche comme script mais il marche XD

----------

## kwenspc

@CryoGen: un ptit screenshoot?  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Oui c'est un mytho, dans le screenshot de sa signature il n'utilise pas conky!   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

@CryoGen

salut, j'n'ai pas décomposé ton script, mais je vois juste des petits trucs à améliorer (je sais que tu as dit que c'était crade hein?  :Razz: ).

Tu utilises plusieurs fois  qlop -Cl | tai -n 1, et J'm dit que tu pourrais peut-être stocker cette ligne dans une variable un peu plus globale pour éviter de le faire deux fois. 

Ensuite, les ` (backtick)  de bash sont 'déconseillés' depuis maintenant un bon moment, il faut privilégier l'utilisation de $( )

Pour le lastsync) et la manipulation de la date, tu peux faire ce genre de chose en te galérant bien moins avec 'date' (enfin je crois que c'est plus simple hein  :Laughing: )

Sinon, pour le estimated),  puisque tu parles de paludis, j'imagine que tu utilises le portage-utils avec les supers patches pour les overlays&paludis, si c'est le cas, je pense que tu as peut-être loupé quelques nouvelles features  :Wink: :

Du style, dans la sortie de qlop --current -vv, tu vas avoir:

 le temps passé,

 le temps moyen pour le packet en cours,

et même (si tu as bien mis deux niveaux de verbosité):

la liste des packages restant,

ainsi que le temps estimé pour finir l'installation de tout ces packages.

 J'dis ça car ça peut t'éviter de refaire encore appel à qlop pour des informations que tu as déjà.

(Si j'ai l'air d'être radin en process, c'est juste dans le principe hein?  :Razz:  conky se raffraichi super souvent, donc autant essayer de lui mener la vie moins dure..  :Smile: 

```
qlop --current -vv

  * x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings-0.2.1.ebuild::gentoo

      started: Fri Apr 13 13:31:37 2007

      elapsed: 24 seconds avg build time: 36 seconds

      * x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings-0.2.1::gentoo

      * x11-misc/beryl-settings-0.2.1::gentoo

      * x11-apps/xlsclients-1.0.1::gentoo

      * x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.1::gentoo

      * x11-misc/beryl-manager-0.2.1::gentoo

      * x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1::gentoo

      estimated time left: 1 minute, 19 seconds (6 packages)
```

----------

## Ezka

Ha bah mon conkyrc :

```
# maintain spacing between certain elements

use_spacer no

# set to yes if you want tormo to be forked in the background

background no

use_xft yes

# Xft font when Xft is enabled

xftfont anorexia:pixelsize=8

# Text alpha when using Xft

xftalpha 1

# Update interval in seconds

update_interval 4.0

# Create own window instead of using desktop (required in nautilus)

#own_window yes

#own_window_type override

#own_window_transparent yes

own_window yes

own_window_transparent yes

own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager

own_window_type normal 

# Use double buffering (reduces flicker, may not work for everyone)

double_buffer yes

# Minimum size of text area

minimum_size 200 150

maximum_width 200

# Draw shades?

draw_shades no

# Draw outlines?

draw_outline no # amplifies text

# Draw borders around text

draw_borders no

# Stippled borders?

stippled_borders 0

# border margins

border_margin 9

# border width

border_width 1

# Default colors and also border colors, grey90 == #e5e5e5

default_color grey90

default_shade_color black

default_outline_color DarkGrey

# Text alignment, other possible values are commented

#alignment top_left

alignment top_right

#alignment bottom_left

#alignment bottom_right

# Gap between borders of screen and text

gap_x 14

gap_y 35

# Subtract file system buffers from used memory?

no_buffers yes

# set to yes if you want all text to be in uppercase

uppercase no

#

# stuff after 'TEXT' will be formatted on screen

TEXT

${color #ffcb48}$nodename$color   ${color #828282}$sysname $kernel sur $machine$color

${color #ffcb48}HEAT   

   ${color #98c2c7}hdd: One${color #c4c4c4} ${execi 12 sudo hddtemp -n /dev/sda}${color #98c2c7}C - Two${color #c4c4c4} ${execi 12 sudo hddtemp -n /dev/sdb}${color #98c2c7}C - Three${color #c4c4c4} ${execi 12 sudo hddtemp -n /dev/sdd}${color #98c2c7}C

${color #ffcb48}PROCESSING$color

   ${color #98c2c7}CPU:$color  $cpu%    $freq_dyn ${color #98c2c7}Mhz$color

   ${color #286C81}${cpubar}

   ${color #286C81}${cpugraph 286C81 a3a3a3}

   ${color #98c2c7}NAME             PID       CPU%      MEM%

   ${color #e5e5e5}${top name 1} ${top pid 1}   ${top cpu 1}    ${top mem 1}

   ${color #c4c4c4}${top name 2} ${top pid 2}   ${top cpu 2}    ${top mem 2}

   ${color #a3a3a3}${top name 3} ${top pid 3}   ${top cpu 3}    ${top mem 3}

   ${color #828282}${top name 4} ${top pid 4}   ${top cpu 4}    ${top mem 4}

${color #ffcb48}DATA$color

   ${color #98c2c7}RAM:$color      $memperc%            ${color #286C81}${membar 6}${color}

                               $mem/$memmax

   ${color #98c2c7}NAME             PID       CPU%      MEM%

   ${color #e5e5e5}${top_mem name 1} ${top_mem pid 1}   ${top_mem cpu 1} ${top_mem mem 1}

   ${color #c4c4c4}${top_mem name 2} ${top_mem pid 2}   ${top_mem cpu 2} ${top_mem mem 2}

   ${color #a3a3a3}${top_mem name 3} ${top_mem pid 3}   ${top_mem cpu 3} ${top_mem mem 3}

   ${color #828282}${top_mem name 4} ${top_mem pid 4}   ${top_mem cpu 4} ${top_mem mem 4}

   ${color #98c2c7}Swap:$color     $swapperc%           ${color #286C81}${swapbar 6}$color

   ${color #98c2c7}free on /:$color       ${fs_free_perc /}%  $fs_free   ${color #286C81}${fs_bar 6 /}$color

   ${color #98c2c7}Upload:       $color${upspeed eth0}kb/s    ${color #98c2c7}Wifi : $color${upspeed ath0}kb/s

   ${color #98c2c7}Download:   $color${downspeed eth0}kb/s             $color${downspeed ath0}kb/s

${color #ffcb48}EMERGE$color

   ${color #98c2c7}Last:$color  ${execi 40 /home/ezka/.bin/emerge-current.sh}

   ${color #98c2c7}Progress:$color  ${execi 40 /home/ezka/.bin/emerge-progress.sh}
```

Bon pour emerge j'utilise des srcipts un peu fait a l'arrache qui ne sont pas trés interessant (et surtout bien vieux) :

pour emerge-current.sh :

```
#!/bin/bash

tac /var/log/emerge.log |\

grep 'Compiling' |\

head |\

sed -e 's/.*(//' |\

sed -e 's/::.*)//' |\

head -n 1 |\

cut -d \) -f 1
```

emerge-progress.sh

```
#!/bin/bash

tail -n 50 /var/log/emerge.log |\

tac |\

grep -v "Starting retry" |\

grep -iE '([0-9]* of [0-9]*)' -o -m 1 |\

sed -e 's/\(.*\) of \(.*\)/\1 \2/' |\

awk '{print 100.0*$1/$2}' 
```

si vous avez mieux je suis preneur, pas vraiment l'envie d'en faire   :Rolling Eyes: 

une chtite image par là : http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/958/screenshot1zk9.png

----------

## Pwwwet

fo_o : C'est quoi ton thème xfce stp ?

----------

## CryoGen

@tous:

Je n'utilise plus conky c'est pour ca qu'il n'y est pas sur mon screenshot... merci pour les améliorations et autres ca pourrait me servir pour d'autre scripts si je me met à faire des "screenlets" 

[/b]

----------

## fo_o

@Pwwwet: oulà me rappelle plus, j'ai changer entre temps (et c'est pas un thème xfce, mais gtk  :Smile: ) ya que le panel xfce, sinon c'est pur-openbox   :Very Happy: 

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je n'utilise plus conky c'est pour ca qu'il n'y est pas sur mon screenshot... merci pour les améliorations et autres ca pourrait me servir pour d'autre scripts si je me met à faire des "screenlets" 
> 
> 

 

Voir même essayer d'intégrer conky dans un screenlets, ça me parait faisable[/quote]

----------

## DidgeriDude

Bon je vous poste le mien seulement parce que ce n'est qu'une belle prise de tête avec des ${tab} et des ${voffset}... Mode horizontal oblige ! Mais il est vraiment simple et sans prétention !

Il me manque juste un moyen simple et efficace de tracer des traits verticaux...

Screenshot

.conkyrc :

```
background yes

update_interval 0.5

total_run_times 0

alignment top_left

minimum_size 900 600

gap_x 315

gap_y 5

own_window no

double_buffer yes

draw_shades no

draw_outline no

draw_borders no

use_xft yes

xftfont Bitstream Vera Serif:Roman:size=10:encoding=iso10646-1

xftalpha 1

override_utf8_locale yes

uppercase no

default_color black

default_shade_color black

default_outline_color black

cpu_avg_samples 2

no_buffers yes

TEXT

${tab 10}${execi 1 date '+%e %B %Y' | sed -e 's/  / /'}${tab 145 0}${voffset 8}CPU : ${color blue}${cpu}%${color}${tab 225 0}${voffset -9}${cpugraph 20,120}${tab 365 0}${voffset 10}RAM : ${color blue}${memperc}%${color}${tab 45 220}${membar 10,120}${tab 612 0}${color blue}${execi 60 wget  http://checkip.dyndns.org/ -O - -o /dev/null | awk -F' |<' '{print $12}'}${color}${tab 720 0}${voffset -3}D/L :  ${color blue}${downspeedf eth0} Ko/s${color}${tab 60 705}${voffset -6}${downspeedgraph eth0 15,120}

${voffset -14}${tab 40}${font Bitstream Vera Serif:Bold:size=10:encoding=iso10646-1}${time %H:%M:%S}${font}${tab 580 0}IPs :

${voffset 3}${tab 20}${execi 60 /home/dude/.bin/uptime.sh}${tab 145 0}${voffset -5}Temp :  ${color blue}${exec sensors | grep temp2 | awk -F'+|C' '{print $2}'}${color}${tab 250 0}Volume :  ${color blue}${exec amixer cget numid=30 | grep : | cut -d= -f2}%${color}${tab 365 0}${voffset -1}Swap : ${color blue}${swapperc}%${color}${tab 45 220}${swapbar 10,120}${tab 612 0}${voffset -2}${addr eth0}${tab 720 0}${voffset 2}U/L :  ${color blue}${upspeedf eth0} Ko/s${color}${tab 60 705}${voffset -6}${upspeedgraph eth0 15,120}
```

Désolé s'il est confus, mais je suis pas sûr de pouvoir simplifier son écriture...Last edited by DidgeriDude on Sun Dec 23, 2007 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skiidoo

J'ai déjà posté le mien sur un topic en anglais : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4516358.html#4516358

----------

## fo_o

salut DidgeriDude, vraiment sympa ton .conkyrc.

ça donne beaucoups d'idée pour personnaliser à fond.

dommage que je n'ai plus le net pour le moment, j'aurais bien tester  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

@fo_o : Merci beaucoup.

Par contre, je trouve ça bizarre que tu puisses trouver mon .conkyrc sympa !!  :Wink: 

Moi, je le trouve horrible à maintenir car tout tient sur 3 lignes qui sont donc à méga-rallonge !!

Mais comme il fait pil poil la hauteur de mon pager, il reste visible même avec les fenêtres maximisées.

Et puis, petit bonus : un coup de molette souris sur le mot volume et hop celui-ci monte ou descend comme souhaité   :Very Happy: 

Amuse-toi bien, surtout si t'as envie de faire un conky "horizontal" car tu vas t'arracher les cheveux pour les alignements !!

Fab.

----------

## fo_o

ben je l'ai pas testé, mais à l'horizontal ça sort de l'ordinaire   :Smile: 

----------

